# Vail Resorts Epic Pass



## Guest

sounds ok, but i sure hope this doesn't replace the restricted pass with 10 days at vail/bc. i also hope this proposed plan for tolls on i-70 doesn't come to fruition.


----------



## killclimbz

I think it's a good deal for those who like those resorts. I just don't. I have a quality issue with almost every resort on the Colorado Pass. Unlimited at Vail/Beaver Creek is a pretty good deal at that price without a doubt.


----------



## Guest

b_to_the_c said:


> sounds ok, but i sure hope this doesn't replace the restricted pass with 10 days at vail/bc.


That is my worry too. I have the Colorado pass and haven't even used my Ten Days yet. I'd hate to see the cheaper pass get dropped because of this new one. I understand the need for the resorts to keep sales up to continue improvements (etc), but they still need a pass that is affordable to the regular folks living nearby.


----------



## killclimbz

The Colorado Pass is going to still be offered to those who live locally or can make a trip to show up in person. The Epic Pass available to anyone in the world.


----------



## Guest

I figured they'd keep the Colorado Pass, but I participated in the survey they sent out to pass holders and in it they talked about the new pass "replacing the other passes." The good news is they were thinking of having the Epic Pass cost $750, but I guess they listened to either marketing folks or the survey respondents and came down on the price.

On the website they have a box for a promo code when purchasing the Epic Pass. I'm hoping to get an email from them with a code that reduces it even more. Then again, I might have better luck getting a glass of ice water in hell


----------



## Guest

Shepherd said:


> That is my worry too. I have the Colorado pass and haven't even used my Ten Days yet. I'd hate to see the cheaper pass get dropped because of this new one. I understand the need for the resorts to keep sales up to continue improvements (etc), but they still need a pass that is affordable to the regular folks living nearby.


i've only used 3 of my 10 days at vail/bc. i'm not even sure if i'll use any more of them. i agree with KC, that they most likely will not eliminate the colorado pass (though it is still a worry). it is the best deal by far if you live on the front range. i just wish i could use mine during the week so i could enjoy some empty lift lines.


----------



## Guest

that'd be a bummer if it replaced the other passes, especially since the new pass doesn't include a-basin. i like to hit a-basin occasionally to get away from the most of the tourists.


----------



## Guest

b_to_the_c said:


> i've only used 3 of my 10 days at vail/bc. i'm not even sure if i'll use any more of them. i agree with KC, that they most likely will not eliminate the colorado pass (though it is still a worry). it is the best deal by far if you live on the front range. i just wish i could use mine during the week so i could enjoy some empty lift lines.


Where did you use the three days? If at both, which place did you like better, Vail or BC? The reason I get the pass is my folks live in Frisco so we take my kids to see the grandparents and can all go to a resort that is close by. You do have to bite your tongue on weekends when it is crowded, but you are right, the weekdays when no one is around is sweet! Last saturday (spring break) was the worst it has been I think, even during Christmas. I hoping tomorrow will make up for it.


----------



## killclimbz

They have officially announced that the Colorado Pass will be offered next season. Not sure about the particulars but it will exist. 

Sheperd as far as Vail/Beaver Creek comparisons go. Besides for being the Uber rich persons playgrounds you can't really compare them. Vail is huge and you can get away from the crowds if you know the mountain. Hint: On a pow day ride frontside trees. 

Beaver Creek is a small mountain, and is all below treeline. The tree riding there is some of the best in the state. It is also rarely crowded, even on weekends. That extra 15 minutes to get there really knocks the Denver traffic down.


----------



## Guest

Shepherd said:


> Where did you use the three days? If at both, which place did you like better, Vail or BC? The reason I get the pass is my folks live in Frisco so we take my kids to see the grandparents and can all go to a resort that is close by. You do have to bite your tongue on weekends when it is crowded, but you are right, the weekdays when no one is around is sweet! Last saturday (spring break) was the worst it has been I think, even during Christmas. I hoping tomorrow will make up for it.


well, terrain-wise, vail kicks the crap out of beaver creek. if you can go there during the week or maybe on a friday and don't mind paying the 20 bucks for parking, then vail is great. i did one day at beaver creek. while i didn't like the terrain there as much as vail, the lack of crowds and free parking are nice pluses. 

i was out both this past saturday and sunday at breck, and while saturday was ok, sunday was just appalling with the amount of people. i think i saw some of the dumbest chairlift loading blunders ever. so there was at least some good theater while standing in line. we only stayed out for like an hour before calling it quits.


----------



## Guest

good call on the front side trees at vail. i've found some nice pow stashes in there on days when everyone and their mother is trying to get back to china bowl and blue sky basin.


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> They have officially announced that the Colorado Pass will be offered next season. Not sure about the particulars but it will exist.
> 
> Sheperd as far as Vail/Beaver Creek comparisons go. Besides for being the Uber rich persons playgrounds you can't really compare them. Vail is huge and you can get away from the crowds if you know the mountain. Hint: On a pow day ride frontside trees.
> 
> Beaver Creek is a small mountain, and is all below treeline. The tree riding there is some of the best in the state. It is also rarely crowded, even on weekends. That extra 15 minutes to get there really knocks the Denver traffic down.



Killclimbz, thanks for the info. We've heard lots of good things about BC concerning families and long (green) runs that the kids enjoy, being new to the sport. But we haven't made it there yet. Rarely crowded sounds like a good selling point. 

Where are you seeing the official announcement on the Colorado Pass? I've checked snow.com and still see the message about passes not being for sale yet.


----------



## Guest

b_to_the_c said:


> well, terrain-wise, vail kicks the crap out of beaver creek. if you can go there during the week or maybe on a friday and don't mind paying the 20 bucks for parking, then vail is great. i did one day at beaver creek. while i didn't like the terrain there as much as vail, the lack of crowds and free parking are nice pluses.
> 
> i was out both this past saturday and sunday at breck, and while saturday was ok, sunday was just appalling with the amount of people. i think i saw some of the dumbest chairlift loading blunders ever. so there was at least some good theater while standing in line. we only stayed out for like an hour before calling it quits.


thanks b_to_the_c. I was at Breck on Saturday too and while waiting for a friend to get up to the top of Quicksilver, I think I counted seven back to back chairs full of people falling off the lift. I was beginning to wonder if there was a patch of bad ice I had missed when I exited.


----------



## killclimbz

It was part of their media release to the press this morning. The local news stations reported it. I believe it was also quoted in the thread over at TGR. Anyway, according to their press release the Colorado Pass is still available. Look for it to go on sale around the last weekend of March or the 1st day of April. No one is selling their passes for next season yet, with this one exception.


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> It was part of their media release to the press this morning. The local news stations reported it. I believe it was also quoted in the thread over at TGR. Anyway, according to their press release the Colorado Pass is still available. Look for it to go on sale around the last weekend of March or the 1st day of April. No one is selling their passes for next season yet, with this one exception.


Man, guess I should start taking the time to watch the news!  Thanks for the info


----------



## Guest

like i said on TGR ... i like abay ... i like loveland... i like monarch.... i think i will pass and say good-BYE to tourists this next season .... i am so over them


----------



## Mr. Right

Punkmouse said:


> like i said on TGR ... i like abay ... i like loveland... i like monarch.... i think i will pass and say good-BYE to tourists this next season .... i am so over them


Woot Woot, this girl knows what she's talking about :laugh: A Loveland pass gets you 3 free days at Monarch and cheap A-Ba tickets aren't that hard to come by... What else could anyone need?


----------



## Guest

thats exactly why i will do that ..... maybe ill get a 4 pack to winter park/ maryjane


----------



## Guest

the colorado pass would be great if i could ride like tuesday - thursday and take the weekends off. that's my dream anyway, but i didn't win powerball last week so i guess i'll have to wait a while for that one to happen.


----------



## Guest

*A.Basin is on the EPIC pass + Colorado Pass announced April 2*

Hi from Vail Resorts HQ. Just wanted to let everyone know that A-Basin IS included on the Epic Season Pass. We just needed to get their commitment and confirmation before announcing it publicly. Also, Colorado and Summit Pass programs will be announced April 2, 2008. Check out www.epicpass.com and/or www.coloradopass.com for more details....


----------



## Guest

who the efffff cares if abay is included ... the pass is way to much money .... and the traffic is insane ... i would rather go to monarch and drive half the time home as it does to get home from vail in peak season ..... monach = 3 hours vail = 6 or more hours to drive home..... think about it ... and not to mention all the gapers at vail ... im sorry i do NOT like getting a nice line taken by some effn gaper


----------



## Guest

oh and one more thing ... why drive up I-70 and pay the high prices for gas and now a proposed toll ... noooooo thank you

i will not be a lemming, following everyone to vail, being some idiot on the road and letting vail bend me over for parking and food .... i have much better things to do with my money then hand it over to them!


----------



## Guest

i agree with you punkmouse. if i didn't consistently have a free place to stay up in summit county, i'd never deal with the bullshit involved with the colorado pass. when i do drive up for the day, i have to be on the road by 6 am, and on my way home by 1-2 pm in order to beat the traffic both ways. eldora sucks and their pass is too expensive, but shit i did enjoy 40 minutes door to door from boulder and no traffic or lift lines.


----------



## Guest

man i would love a free place to stay but i am so sick of the tourists that think they rule the town ... i love it when i am at vail, i hit women on the ass with my snowboard if they have a fur on and think they own the place .... muhahahahhahaha


----------



## Guest

the tourists are definitely a huge downer. i find it's not so bad if you just avoid the peak times like christmas/nye, presidents' day, etc. the last time i was at vail it was a friday morning. i show up thinking it's going to be all uncrowded and i found the opposite to be true. doesn't anyone fucking work anymore?


----------



## Guest

but unfortunatly i have to work during the week and deal with all the idiots .... 

but i think eveyone must be laid off and riding instead .. that and it is spring break


----------



## Guest

sorry to resurrect this old thread but...

...im one of the tourists who's gonna be clogging up colorado in about a week. I got the epic pass; which mountains are best?


----------



## Guest

put1up said:


> sorry to resurrect this old thread but...
> 
> ...im one of the tourists who's gonna be clogging up colorado in about a week. I got the epic pass; which mountains are best?


sooooooooo your not even from colorado, you coming here to visit and you BOUGHT a season pass?? that makes sense


----------



## killclimbz

That was actually why Vail resorts sold the Epic Pass. Great for locals, but also a way to lock people down who come in from out of state for extended trips. If you are doing a week long vacation the price of the Epic Pass is less than paying by the day.


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> That was actually why Vail resorts sold the Epic Pass. Great for locals, but also a way to lock people down who come in from out of state for extended trips. If you are doing a week long vacation the price of the Epic Pass is less than paying by the day.


guess i never thought of it that way.

sell it to someone who looks like u when your done with it


----------



## Guest

no doubt... might go back for spring break, but im going to mt. hood in the summer, don't know if i can afford that many vacations


----------

